# Pump usage



## John coomer (Jun 25, 2020)

I have been type one diabetic since 1980 and problems trying to control my blood sugar levels my hospital consultant has said that I will be issued with a minimed 670 g system in October coming do you have any constructive information to help me thank-you john


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello John and welcome to the forum.
There's lots of videos on line to watch regarding the pump you are having so have a browse in that dept., 
Also a number 1 must is the book pumping insulin by John Walsh. You can find that on amazon, it will be the best investment you ever made 

Any questions you want answered just ask as someone is bound to know the answer if not then you can be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2020)

Have you done DAFNE?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 26, 2020)

One of our mods @MrDaibetes is using that system, along with the Guardian G3 sensors which allow for the hybrid closed loop functionality. Do you know if you are getting sensors too?

I have the MM640G which has a simpler form of ‘smartguard’: https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/07/64-days-with-minimed-640g-ep-3-what-is.html

When are you due to start with it, because its successor the MM780G (which allows a little more adjustment of the hybrid closed loop target values) has been CE marked and is due to roll-out across Europe soon.

Hope you get on well with the switchover - the forum, and having the ear of experienced oump users will be very helpful for you.


----------



## John coomer (Jun 26, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Have you done DAFNE?


I attended the dapne course in May 2011 I learned more that week than in over thirty years of being diabetic


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi John and welcome to the forum. 
If you have any questions about the 670g fire them away, I have now been on this insulin pump with sensors for almost a year, I am sure you will find this pump useful.


----------



## John coomer (Jun 26, 2020)

John coomer said:


> I attended the dapne course in May 2011 I learned more that week than in over thirty years of being diabetic





everydayupsanddowns said:


> One of our mods @MrDaibetes is using that system, along with the Guardian G3 sensors which allow for the hybrid closed loop functionality. Do you know if you are getting sensors too?
> 
> I have the MM640G which has a simpler form of ‘smartguard’: https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/07/64-days-with-minimed-640g-ep-3-what-is.html
> 
> ...


I believe that I am getting the sensors as well . I go to the hospital in October where the pump will be issued and a course on usage  john


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2020)

Only checking, cos you'll need the dose adjusting bit more after you get your pump than you ever imagined possible!


----------



## John coomer (Jun 26, 2020)

John coomer said:


> I believe that I am getting the sensors as well . I go to the hospital in October where the pump will be issued and a course on usage  john


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 26, 2020)

John coomer said:


> I believe that I am getting the sensors as well . I go to the hospital in October where the pump will be issued and a course on usage  john


You will be having the sensors, due to the fact moronic will not let you have the pump unless you agree to a years worth of sensors. (Well that was what I was told)


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 23, 2020)

Medtronic changed the rules more recently, and started to allow people to order sensors when needed.  I think they had to bow to the fact that some people were able to restart sensors so did not need as many as the ‘rules’ suggested.

If using a 670 without sensors it just behaves as a 640.


----------

